# pano and protein



## oldskidog (Apr 20, 2014)

OG Chewbacca the Fierce is six months and a week or so, 70.4 pounds. He has developed panosteitis now manifesting in a front limb (confirmed by very expensive x-ray studies, no OCD). He has been doing well on Orijen LBP, 32% protein. His pano is being treatede by Rimadyl...

Would lowering the protein level in his food help with the pano? I'm thinking of getting a bag of Arcana...

He has been growing at a pound a day lately...

thx for your experience...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would possibly lower the protein but most often Pano hits regardless. Genetic structure plays into it, looks like your boy is quite large for his age? The calcium level of the nutrition plays into it. There may be a fish based diet with lower levels, I'd switch to that for a bag or two. 
My male grew 3# per week until about 8 months, he had two very short bouts of Pano. I had him on raw since weaning and upped his vitamin C intake, which helped reduce the inflammation. I didn't put him on any pain killers. Calcium and phosphorus should be low and equal in ratio.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes I would lower the protein. My puppy was on 4 health grain free with 26% protein Adult...he did great! I then switched to a high performance adult food...and didn't check the protein. It jumped up to 30%. He started limping for about two weeks, was put on meds. Also he was on crate rest. I switched my food to 4health blend with 21% protein. He is 8 months now and no more pano. This happened when he was 7 months as well. What ever food you choose, just go with something on the lower end to slow that growth.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

No proof protein causes this. Plenty of articles online how breeders say that. I would be more worried about Calcium. Most of the articles saying protein causes this are opinions.

Pretty much the vet and medical sites will say this

The cause of panosteitis is still a matter of theory and investigation. No one really knows what causes it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I would be leery of giving a pup or young dog Rimadyl. 

https://www.dogshealth.com/pages/rimadyl.html
Pet Owners File Lawsuit Against Pfizer | Dogs Naturally Magazine
NSAIDS And Your Dog: Hidden Dangers | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We've been dealing with 'pano' and our 11 month female. I've read the mention of higher protein diets possibly contributing, it's listed as a possibility as several other reasons. It seems hereditary and just the breed is more likely the main factors.

That said I had read other reasons to not give excessive protein, keeping growth in check, bone conditioning mentioned. I had mostly mixed adult and puppy type dry food. Our 11 month old is right at 55-56 lbs the other day, seems about right.

The X-rays said 'pano', she is on lighter duty now.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Personally, I agree that calcium is more suspect than protein. Pano is really the result of the long bones growing too fast. 

I also agree about the rimadyl. I've let the vet convince me twice with older dogs. Never again. Both died shortly therafter, one of kidney failure the other, liver failure.

I don't know what it might do to a pup.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

How did I not find this thread when I searched pano yesterday? Guess I used the wrong search words...

That's a good idea to increase Vitamin C - I'll start giving that to my guy today. And yeah, I don't think I'd want to give a pup Rimadyl or Meloxicam. It would probably be so hard on their developing systems.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

A great vitamin C and been pollen (magic nutrients food, lol) is from Springtime Inc. called C-complex. My pups get it everyday as well as Fresh Factors and their coats are amazing. Too much calcium is believed to attribute to HD, and too much protein to pano. Which is correct for sure, who knows? But, I watch my pups calcium intake and should they show signs of pano, I would fast them for a day (in case it is protein related) and lower protein consumption for a bit and see if it clears up. Usually it reverses itself pretty quickly, although it can be tenacious if not being treated correctly (as in whatever caused it is not being addressed ;often trial and error  ) Hope your pup feels better soon! 

God bless, 
Misty


----------

